# A strange problem about mergemaster.



## fender0107401 (Jul 5, 2012)

```
make buildworld

make kernel

reboot -> single user model

mergemaster -p

make installworld

mergemaster [color="Red"](here, the system show me that many files need update)[/color]
```


System info: Freebsd 9.0 Release.

For a release version, the source code is static, if not security reason, nobody will modify anything. Even there are some security updates, these updates will not involve too many etc files. So, I think it is strange.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2012)

See mergemaster(8) about the -F, -U, and -i options.  I use -Ui.


----------



## kpa (Jul 5, 2012)

I bet the differences are only in the version control tags, the files installed from the install cd have different tags than the files in the system sources even they are the same versions otherwise.

Run mergemaster(8) with the -F flag, it will automatically update files that differ only in version control tags.


----------



## fender0107401 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes, it is about the version. Now, I got that. :e


----------



## fender0107401 (Jul 5, 2012)

One more question. It is for 9.0 and later versions? I use FreeBSD for years, but I did not encounter this problem with 7.0 and 8.0 release.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2012)

As far as I remember, it happens every release.


----------

